# Autosleeper Broadway continuing faults



## duds

I am still having quality problems with my brand new A/S Van. Has anyone else had such recently? My latest is cracking to the GRP of the roof of the overcab. Looks like a second return visit to the factory unless I reject the product for unsatisfactory quality


----------



## duds

The dealer now tells me that gel coat cracking to GRP common and is not serious and will not let water in. Anyone else give me a view bearing in mind Van only a few weeks old ? It has already been back to the factory once for repair to other faults.


----------



## Mikemoss

No matter whether the cracking is common or not, I wouldn't be at all happy to see it on a new motorhome I'd just bought.

I seem to remember some threads on here a while back about gel coat cracking, so it might be worthwhile doing a bit of a search.

Hope someone with expert knowledge spots your post soon, Duds, and gives you some proper advice. If the van were mine, I think I'd be insisting on a repair.


----------



## duds

I am a lawyer so know my rights in law as to rejection of faulty and unsatisfactory goods within a reasonable time.

The dealer now tells me these cracks are not serious as they are gel cracks and can be repaired and will not let water inside but I am not happy that this be the case and whether other cracks on stress points may appear later on the roof.


----------



## dawnwynne

I'm with Mike, regardless of what they say if I paid that much money for a new van I'd want it to be perfect. 

Good luck duds...sounds like you know your stuff so go get 'em!


----------



## duds

Nothing in life is perfect and mistakes are made but yes I would like to be able to enjoy my purchase without the worry of what next is going to break up on a vehicle described as superior build quality.


----------



## Spannerman007

*Poor Quality Auto-Sleepers*

Hi Duds,

Iam sorry to hear that you are still having problems with your A-S. I think I met you at Warwick when you were taking it back to the factory the first time. I was the guy who used to have the Berkshire. Just to let you know that the Motorhome we were using the first time that weekend (the Winnebago View) rides so much better than the Berkshire even though it is again built on a Sprinter chassis. The difference being A-S use the 315 whereas Winnebago use the416. The method of construction is so different. A-S bolt the conversion direct to the chassis but Winnebago mount everything on to a subframe first. There is no shaking at all!!!

Regards

Spannerman007


----------



## carol

Personally,I would reject it, the worry of having things go wrong would bother me all the time..... I don't like it when things are not right, or if they have what I would call a serious problem, i.e, the potential for a leak in the future.

We all want something to work perfectly first time out, but we also know this doesn't happen, and we have minor problems, these I can live with, but something to me, like this would be a rejection.

Look for another, not necessarily from the same dealer, or manufacturer, and if you are a lawyer, you will know you won't have much time to reject it. There must be another make with the same layout that you would like, and there are plenty of shows around at the moment to go and look

Whatever you decided duds I wish you the best of luck sorting it out.

Carol


----------



## dodger148

If the van is new, then you have grounds for complaint as the gel coat should not be cracking at this stage and it is something I would be unhappy about.

Our first motorhome was three when we bought it and it had minor gel cracking on the roof, it irritated me more than being a problem so we got it repaired and it looked ok.


----------



## dodger148

Spoke too soon, cleaning the TV aerial today on the van and we too have gel coat cracking on the corners of the roof section. Cant be seen unless you are close up. The paint covering seems very thin, have never noticed before. I dont polish it that often but I would have expected another area to be still white and not undercoat colour, its not three till next march


----------



## metblue

Hi Duds , Time Served As A panelbeater ( old school ) once ice starts to Fibre Craze IT WILL continue and get Worse . Crack Modeling On The gel coat is usually sign That it is a thin area of poor quality molding .
   Imho Do Not Allowed Any repair on a new van , once a repair is done You Have hadeeth accepted thats the " fault " Will Be Fixed Will They Have Any Future repair faults deemed variable .
     A Couple of years ago weAutotraildArapahod new Auto Trail Arapaho That was the proverbial Monday mornings job , a bag of **** I Would Let Them note near it.I reject it as "not fit for purpose " in the sale of Goods Act .
    This was posted / updated in full on this forum at the time .
     I Would not ( after our initial factory visit ) Let Them near it and put all the details of faults theyurAutotrailrs and eventually tehy ( Auto Trail ) saw sense and after nine months of 'it 's not our fault " and justhatfore the court date was Tsayingtumped -up finalized .
    As the sayin goes " it's now up to You ", the Wish You All The Very Best


----------



## zappy61

*gel coat cracks*

We had the same problem in our orian saturn. Fortunately it was still in warranty (2 years!) and AS repaired it although it took a week none reappeared since. I was advised that there's a lot of stress in the M/H body when travelling so some cracking at some point can be expected.

Graham


----------



## dodger148

H'mm think i'm more inclined to agree with Metblue, they have used a thinner laminate. Looking at our roof, it would not be suitable for standing on as our last one was.


----------



## Pedros

*Autosleeper Broadway*

Bought a Broadway June 2009 had everything from holes in gel coat passengers door to tv pin snapping off 2 days after delivery 2 days at factory since 3 months at dealers, 1 year later now I have an Autocruise Oakmont, same price different world, anyone heard about the Emperors new clothes?


----------



## duds

I had a Autocruise Starburst before and that was bad enought on quality but not breaking up so soon after purchase as is the autosleeper.

I now have paper coming unstuck off the ceiling and  some of the crome locker fittings are coming unstuck.


----------



## Pedros

Hi Duds they were part of many other things I experienced with the drop down lockers trim outside panels u name it and auto sleepers are a nightmare when it comes to warranty go aheads hence my Broadway 3 months at the dealers waiting the go ahead, I think this industry needs a shake up when good people r spending good money and alot of it too. You basically r of no interest when u drive away from the dealer. I might sound bitter, but when people just ignore u when u r a customer who has spent and/or borrowed alot of dosh over many years umm!!


----------



## duds

The dealer is now saying they need to inspect because maybe my fault if I hit a tree branch with it to casue damage which i did not.

Trims are coming loose and small hole in concertina window blind.

These are in themselves not material major faults for rejection but others by warned about the inconvenience at least


----------



## Pedros

Hi I had pin holes in blinds they refused to change saying they where only for privacy so light comming in didn't matter basically. The shelves(i had?) in top lockers(made of their a material was a mod. by me and the crealking was thus my fault, microwave was held in by 2 (not self tapping screws) into base of microwave, thats why microwave tried to do a runner on the a1. I'm getting boring the whole thing was a mess u cud tell by quality of units that a numpty had done one side and someone with a little bit more inkling had done the other. On delivery the bathroom door was sticking out 1/2 inch top/bottom. In end it has cost me money(why?) to get a one year old Oakmont, why might not be the world but comparing with a/s. The blind spindle broke on habitat blind they wouldnt replace it. We went to Spain for 3 months and pretty well drop tested this shed on wheels. Hope this helps with the glossy varnish portrayed on their web it is not the media they should be cosying upto but the customer who is buying on the strength and finding it is not so. cheers


----------



## locovan

Fiberglass has a tendency to crack frequently.
You will find that most fiberglass cracks are caused by stress. Stress cracks are usually in the gel coat below the fiberglass.
If there is a gap or if the gel coat is not sturdy a stress crack can occur. Usually weakness in the gel coat can occur during the manufacturing process and nowadays the gel is laid very thinly they say because of weight issues.
Ray used to make boats etc out of Fibreglass but they dont do it now like the old craftsman did in his day. :wink:


----------



## duds

the dealer has now examined the roof cracking and told me it is due to impact damage and nothing to do with manufacture so myself have to pay for new gel coat to be applied.

At least they are ordering new chrome strips to the locker doors which are coming off and new strips to the ceiling wallpaper whcih has peelled off twice after repair. The hole in the concertina blind is being renewed but not under warranty but by dealer ex gratia to keep my goodwill. The plastic air vent to the exterior of the Dometic fridge has just fallen off and a new part being ordered. I am told to expect faults and minor problems with a new vehicle as it settles in !! 

At least dealer knows I am a lawyer and they want to avoid appearing in court


----------



## Pedros

best of luck as u say at least they know what u can do in return to them if they don't do anything that is strictly down to themselves


----------



## duds

I have now discovered more GRP cracks and blisters to the roof on my 4 month old Broadway EK van and suggest that any members who have bought new coachbuilt vans this year or last year from Autosleepers check their roofs asap to discover what is happening to the material covering the exterior rooflines. My problems have been a disgrace to Autosleepers quality and I continue to have warranty claims to make. I am fed up with it all and the inconvenience.


----------

